# Coding Constipation - Drug Induced



## LAHarlow (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm a first time user of posting a question to the Forum, and I need a little help please

I am coding for my PCP, and under Assessment, she notes:

CONSTIPATION-DRUG INDUCED - 564.09

Under her Discussion and Plan, she states:

"her constipation is chronic and likely related to diet and to diltiazem use."

First, since she documented "likely", shouldn't the correct DX code be 564.00?

I'm also coding ICD-10, which based on the Index for "Constipation-drug induced" tells me to "see Table of Drugs and Chemicals", which I would code to T46.1X5A (Initial encounter), primary DX code K59.09 (based on the Guidelines).

I believe I need more specificity from the doctor, but wanted to make sure I was correct on my assumptions above before I query her (as whether it is confirmed "drug induced").

Thank you for any guidance!!


----------

